# considering an extended stay in Chiapas with two kids: 6 & 2



## firstforay (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello,
My family and I are considering a long stay in Chiapas, Mexico beginning in 2012. I'm 
not sure where to start with my questions since I feel I need lots of advice. I suppose that first and foremost, l need suggestions for finding a place in Chiapas where my kids could go to a good school and make friends. Both are fluent in Spanish. I think my husband might want to open a small restaurant or raise animals and do permiculture. I speak Spanish, some Italian and Portuguese. I'm a poverty lawyer now with many Mexican-born clients. Not sure what I would do, maybe teach English or just spend time w/ the kids.

We have neighbors who spent time in San Cristobal (sp?) in 2011: Cindy, Dave and their six year old son Leo. They really enjoyed the international feel of the place. We are looking for a place where English is not the primary language and where people are well intergrated with the local communities.

I understand from other posts i've read that it is a good idea to "pound the pavement" for a long-term rental. Perhaps in addition to talking about schools, someone could suggest where to stay while looking for that more permanent place.
Thank you!


----------

